

Top Apps missing on my HP TouchPad - intesar
http://mdshannan1.blogspot.com/2011/08/10-apps-missing-in-my-hp-touchpad-1.html

======
jonah
If you'll look into WebOS and the app catalog a bit more you'll find answers
to several of those:

1\. Youtube: Try out Leanback, the TV interface:
<http://www.youtube.com/leanback>

3\. Facebook: <https://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=4620273157>

4\. Skype: Native support in synergy (system accounts) and messaging app.
Review: [http://www.webosroundup.com/2011/06/hp-touchpad-video-
callin...](http://www.webosroundup.com/2011/06/hp-touchpad-video-calling-
skype/)

6\. Yahoo Messenger: Native support in synergy (system accounts) and messaging
app.

8\. DropBox - native support in synergy (system accounts) also:
[https://developer.palm.com/appredirect/?packageid=com.dogood...](https://developer.palm.com/appredirect/?packageid=com.dogood.dropbox)

~~~
ansy
Just to add, it appears there is Google Talk support available in synergy by
extension. [1]

Hulu did work via support Flash on webOS. Although it was just recently
blocked, there are apparently ways to unblock it. [2]

And I'm sure we're all aware that Yelp can just be bookmarked and used as a
website. HTML5 is the future and all that.

[1] [http://www.precentral.net/synergy-messaging-
plugins-3-0-brin...](http://www.precentral.net/synergy-messaging-
plugins-3-0-brings-facebook-chat-ocs-and-google-talk-support-webos-2-0)

[2] <http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Hulu_Fix>

